# Say No to Animals in Pet Shops



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

There were nearly 10,000 signatures (international signatures also) when I signed.

If you have a moment, please take a look, and if you agree, please take an extra moment to sign the petition, it only takes 20 seconds, and you don't need to leave any personal details (including your name) if you don't want to.

Thanks.
Jacqui

_________________________________________

I posted this 5 months ago ... and today, there are only 10,363 online signatures .....

If you can spare a couple of minutes, please sign!

Say No to Animals in Pet Shops

Thank you!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

awesome Jac!
done


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

She is awesome aint she :biggrin:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks jacqui for keeping us informed.
Went there signed it and sent all my friends a request to go and sign.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, I signed, and Thanks for posting this.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Done...thanks Jac!!

We do what we can, huh? Keep up the good work, girlfriend :thmbup:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Signed.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I signed....I realize this is in Australia...but if we can do it there than maybe we have a shot here in the states too.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Signed. :biggrin:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Signed!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

DONE! I also got one today from the Humane Society telling Petland to stop selling puppies, which I signed and forwarded to
others - unfortunately I didn't save the link. Linda, do you have it?


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'm signer 10370


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

signed... signer 10373... thanks for the info jac!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Jac 

It kindds felt GREAT when signing  I am signer #10376


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I JUST SIGNED.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Signing #10378.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Jun 22 2008, 03:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594983


> There were nearly 10,000 signatures (international signatures also) when I signed.
> 
> If you have a moment, please take a look, and if you agree, please take an extra moment to sign the petition, it only takes 20 seconds, and you don't need to leave any personal details (including your name) if you don't want to.
> 
> ...



Signed. #10384


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thank you everyone!

I really don't know what will happen, or if this will really make any difference, but to me, it's worth a try!!!

Thank you again!!!!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Nov 22 2008, 12:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=675108


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> I really don't know what will happen, or if this will really make any difference, but to me, it's worth a try!!!
> 
> Thank you again!!!![/B]


I agree, definitely. It's definitely worth a try!


----------

